# excision lesion on liver for biopsy



## kah55*aapc (Jun 15, 2012)

I need help coding this procedure:

patient presented for incarcerated ventral incisional hernia, large with incarcerated bowel and omentum.  preformed a reduction and repair of upper midline incarcerated ventral incisional hermia with mesh.  large excisional biopsy left lobe of the liver..

.description of procedure.  limited exploratory laparotomy showed military white lesions throughout the liver.  both lobes were involved.  several lesions were excised using thin blade from the left lobe.  Path report:0.37 x 0.5 x 0.15 cm

cpt 47120, doesn't feel right, 47381 is kinda right but provider did not preform cryo.  Hoping for something other than unlisted.

thanks


----------

